# Aggressive with female non neutered dogs



## valytiby (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a 1.5 year old beautiful 65 pounds Vizsla- Bruno. He’s great in everything except when meeting young female non neutered dogs- he literally goes ballistic. I have seen it multiple times- he behaves like he is possessed. Anyone else encountered anything like it? He loves other dogs and people- plays well with all other dogs. How can we correct this?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Is Bruno neutered and what exactly is "Ballistic", what does she do?


----------



## valytiby (Nov 14, 2017)

Bruno was neutered when he was 10 months. Before that he showed no sign of aggression against anything in particular. When I say ballistic I mean he growls, jolts toward the dog, barks and jumps on her, showing he’s the boss. He hasn’t bitten anyone yet, but if you look at the scene you’d think he’s the most aggressive dog. Especially if the female dog shows fear. As there was another incident when he wanted to show her he’s the boss but she put him in his place, then they played nicely. He fells the fear and “attacks”- I guess. I’m not an expert. He’s great with all other dogs. But I don’t trust him- hence not going to the dog park as there’s always a female unneutered there and he finds her


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't feel a dog is fully mature at 10 months old. How they interact with other dogs at that age, is not how some act as a full grown dog.
While some studies show neutering can increase fear in some dogs. Your dog would have had to be neutered after 2 years old. To know if it's the true cause of the change, or something in his temperament. 
To overcome a fear, we have to be near what we fear. But it has to be kept under the threshold. Only going closer as the dog stays relaxed. That means him working around intact females, but not engaging with them. At least until he does not see them as a threat.


----------

